# My cartoon horse



## Librahorsegal (Nov 20, 2011)

I found this website that turns pictures into different kinds of cartoons... so i turned this picture of kalypso into a cartoon.

I hope you like it.


----------



## Madisonluvshorses (Apr 1, 2012)

That's soooo cool!! What's the website?? Pretty horse!!
-Madison🐎
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

That is cool, which site did you use? I just found one and made this


----------



## Madisonluvshorses (Apr 1, 2012)

Oh I didn't use a website Ive never heard of these! They seem soooooooo cool!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

very clever


----------



## Librahorsegal (Nov 20, 2011)

Thank you every one. 

Golden horse what website did you use?

Im using Convert to Cartoon - Convert photo to Cartoon - Cartoonize Me - Cartoonize Its alot of fun!


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

I used this one Photo Effects and Photo Editing with One Click - BeFunky.com I'm going to bookmark both of them, such fun


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Such fun


----------



## flytobecat (Mar 28, 2010)

These are too cool!


----------

